# Topics > Robotics > Robotic plants >  Society of Plant Signaling and Behavior

## Airicist

Stefano Mancuso

----------


## Airicist

Plants: Intelligent Beings? Find out on 'What Plants Talk About' 

Published on Jul 7, 2013

----------


## Airicist

In The Mind Of Plants (Full Documentary) 

Published on Feb 27, 2014




> Over the recent years, a small but growing group of researchers from Austria, Germany, Italy, UK, Japan, South Africa and the USA, has developed a new scientific field of research: the neurobiology of plants. Their discoveries question the traditional boundaries set between the animal and the vegetable kingdom: plants are capable to develop the cognitive process claimed by humans and animals.
> 
> If plants can move, and feel... Could they possibly think ? In a creative and captivating scientific investigation style, through spectacular specialist photography and CGI, and re-creating scientific experiments, this documentary is bound to change your own perception of plants.

----------

